# Überprüfen, ob String Zeichenfolge enthält



## pc-world (5. Jul 2008)

Wie kann ich überprüfen, ob ein String eine bestimmte Zeichenfolge enthält?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (5. Jul 2008)

String#matches(".*meinezeichenfolge.*")


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Jul 2008)

Das funktioniert auf jeden Fall auch noch mit Java 1.4.2.  Ab Java 1.5 müsste außerdem auch String#contains() funktionieren.


----------



## Milo (5. Jul 2008)

... oder indexOf


----------



## pc-world (22. Jul 2008)

Danke!


----------

